# Chaotische Libellenrettung



## pema (12. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
heute verirrte sich eine Mosaikjungfer im Arbeitszimmer. O.k., war nicht das erste mal...aber die Doofe flüchtete sich hinter ein Buchregal. Von dort hörte ich dann nur noch das Rascheln der Flügel.
Also ging's los: Regal ausgeräumt, Verschraubung gelöst, Regal gekippt....da war sie. Und zwei Minuten später schwirrte sie wieder im Garten Richtung Teich ab....das Chaos danach hat sie leider nicht mehr interessiert.
Petra


----------



## troll20 (12. Sep. 2014)

Mit Fliegengase wäre das nicht passiert 
Aber so hat man auch gleich mal wieder einen Grund Staub hinter Schränken und zwischen Bücher zu entfernen 

LG René
PS wie war das gleich: wer den Schaden hat ........


----------



## pema (12. Sep. 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber so hat man auch gleich mal wieder einen Grund Staub hinter Schränken und zwischen Bücher zu entfernen


 hab ich auch gleich gemacht...aber vor dem Foto.
petra


----------



## lotta (12. Sep. 2014)

Hey Petra

So ähnlich
konnte ich vorgestern einen Schmetterling aus meinem Wohnzimmer retten
           
Gruß Bine


----------



## Tanny (12. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Petra, 
 da habt Ihr aber heute über Arbeitsmangel auf keinen Fall klagen können 

LG
Kirstin


----------

